

Ask HN: Can I pay blog contributors to link my startup or post my content? - Helprace

Hey HN :)<p>I am working on a customer service software (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;helprace.com) and we desperately need more exposure. I am looking for a freelancer who is a blog author or contributor that can give our link in a publication for a fee. I don&#x27;t think quality authors will be on a place like fiverr. Where can I go? ODesk? Anyone have any luck with this?
======
bigiain
Of course you _can_ pay them.

You competitors probably know about this page though:
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/93713?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/93713?hl=en)

If you're doing this _just_ for SEO, be careful - and if you're _not_ doing it
for SEO, make sure that's obvious if anyone ever reports you to Google.

~~~
Helprace
Isn't PR in essence paying for links? Something that a freelancer or agency
would do. Correct me if I'm wrong

